# Hun, mahal kita alam mo ban yon



## MickyS

Hun, mahal kita alam mo ban yon

I'm not sure if this is improper or colloquial Tagalog, but I don't understand 
the ban yon.

Hun, know that I love you...?

Thanks for the assist!


----------



## DotterKat

Hun, mahal kita alam mo ban yon = (Honey), mahal kita.  Alam mo ba 'yon (iyon)?

Honey, I love you.  Do you know that?


----------



## MickyS

Okay!  Had a feeling this was in less than proper grammatical form.  Makes it tougher to decipher when one is a neophyte.  Maraming salamat!


----------

